
Show HN: Stroom – A social news platform for sharing breaking news and events - lpaone
http://www.stroomnews.com/
======
empaone
Disclosure: I'm related to the OP.

You should put on the front page that your app is for location-aware live-
streaming video from a mobile device.

What makes your app different than Meerkat, Periscope, or Twitch?

~~~
lpaone
Thanks for the suggestion!

A big differentiator is that we are purely news and events based. The others
are general use (or in the case of Twitch more geared towards video game
broadcasts). The idea is that this focus will help us have a higher
concentration of quality news media, making it easier for people to find what
they are looking for. We want to be a hub for citizen journalism.

Our content is also perpetual and will never disappear after a period of time.

